# LPG Filling stations in Europe



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Don

Its tedious reading you post above. Too much tooing & froing with the mouse. There is a way of shortening those very long web addys but I cant remember how. Perhaps Dave or some could tell us how.


Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Elizabeth,

I don't have to do any tooing or froing with my mouse. I checked it on the preview befor posting and it was OK.

Maybe you need to get a bigger screen.    

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don,

Thats certainly very handy information and thanks, i'll print it off for later use, we've got a refillable and wouldn't be without it.

We're off to france and germany in january and did a bit of searching ref lpg availability in germany, hopefully lpg stations are more widespread than you suggest, heres a good link;

http://www.gas-tankstellen.info/_en/

click on '>>>enter<<<<' and you can print off lists for each region you require, the baden-wurtemberg area alone has nearly 50 lpg stations.

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pete,

Info updated. You'r the second person who's sent that link in the last 15 minutes.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

An excellent post Don, thanks very much for taking the time to put it on MHF.
Richard.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Ephesus said:


> Elizabeth,
> 
> I don't have to do any tooing or froing with my mouse. I checked it on the preview befor posting and it was OK.
> 
> ...


Hello Don

We have a 15" TFT monitor. What size is yours. If your post here is the same as over on the other list then I have read it there no problem.

Very useful info. Thanks. Have made a note of it & will print it off later. BTW We have just aquired a laser printer. Brilliant. Thoroughly recommend it. Very fast.

Motorhomer.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Ephesus said:


> Thanks Pete,
> 
> Info updated. You'r the second person who's sent that link in the last 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Don it was posted on the other list earlier by I think Andy

Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

motorhomer said:


> Hello Don
> 
> Its tedious reading you post above. Too much tooing & froing with the mouse. There is a way of shortening those very long web addys but I cant remember how. Perhaps Dave or some could tell us how.
> 
> Motorhomer


Is this what you are looking for?
http://tinyurl.com/


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> motorhomer said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Don
> ...


Oh Thankyou Gillian. Yes thats it. Someone posted it on another forum ages ago.

Have saved it to desktop.

Call for Don to have a go.

Motorhomer.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Elizabeth, are you happy now? The things you have to do to keep these "Old Dears" happy.    

Lazor printer -I have not got a clue on that, but as long as you are happy
thats all that matters.

Give my regards to George :glasses5: .

Don


Gillian,

Thanks for the link on tinyurl.com. You learn something every day.

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Ephesus said:


> Elizabeth, are you happy now? The things you have to do to keep these "Old Dears" happy.
> 
> Don


Old dears!!!!!!!! You speaking about yourself there Don.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Ephesus said:


> Elizabeth, are you happy now? The things you have to do to keep these "Old Dears" happy.
> 
> Lazor printer -I have not got a clue on that, but as long as you are happy
> thats all that matters.
> ...


Hello Don

A little less of the "Old dears" . Im getting therefast enough as it is.

Thanks for having a go. I am sure I am not the only one that is pleased with the result. Ypur never too old to learn.

Laser printers are very cheap to run. And very fast. I thought it was spewing out sheets of unprinted paper it was quick. & its himself that wanted that one but I have to agree with his choice after seeing it in action.

Motorhomer

Elizabeth


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

An excellent post, thanks Don. Very informative, and a good point of reference. Thank you, and enjoy your travels.

Barry


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi don,

Could you please give me info as to where i can get a refillable cylinder and any info about them

Thanx 

PAul


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Useful contacts in UK, Autogas 2000 Ltd, Tel. 01845 523 213, 
Pressland Autogas conversions Tel. 01837 810890. 
MTH Autogas http://www.mthautogas.co.uk/
these people do them and Brownhills do them
Eddie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Paul wrote,

"Could you please give me info as to where i can get a refillable cylinder and any info about them"

Hi Paul,

We got our refillable bottle from

MTH Autogas http://www.mthautogas.co.uk/

We also had an external filling point fitted at the same time. They did an excellent job.

Don


----------

